# Channel Tunnel



## 101278 (Oct 6, 2006)

We are completely new to touring abroad with our motorhome.
We intend to travel down to southern Spain via the channel tunnel late November, taking the later ride because its cheaper. Does anyone know where we could stop over virtually as soon as we get there?? Or is this a bad idea?
2tsinavan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi 2tsinavan and welcome to mhf.

This was discussed just recently......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-18977-.html

pete


----------



## 101278 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Pete, just what we wanted


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*eurotunnel stop*

Hi

You may also wish to stop over at the UK side - you could park at Tesco a few minutes away, Maidstone services or various CLs in the area.

Rapide561


----------



## 101278 (Oct 6, 2006)

Just had interesting conversations with channel tunnel bookings.
We are travelling with our motor home towing a suzuki jimny on an A frame. There online booking form only gives provision for booking a motorhome towing a trailer. I rang them and the operator (after checking with a supervisor) said she could take our booking but we would most likely be refused permission to travel (turned away as such).
I then e.mailed them saying thier online booking was confusing, my motor home towing a car on an a frame (all 4 wheels on the ground and braked) constituted a motorhome towing a trailer, back came the reply yes, no problems book as a car towing a trailer (same price as if I booked both seperate, and we are both drivers). Rang again, differenmt operator who could see no problem (but checked with her supervisor any way) No problem was the reply but she suggested we take a copy of the email anyway just in case??? 
Any one had any problems here??
Also, we are going travelling 20/11/06 any one travelling to Spain that time want to fgollow or be followed??
2tsinavan


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't forget to consider using Tesco clubcard points to pay, search on here and you'll find all the info. Genuine bargain, £10 of points=£40 of fare.


----------

